# Los Angeles Area LOOK Demo - THIS WEEKEND!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

For those Southern Californians out there interested in test-riding a LOOK (595's, 586's, 585 Optimums), we will be participating in a demo hosted by King's Bike Store in Seal Beach (http://www.kingsbikestore.com/) tomorrow, Saturday March 1st. I'll have lots of bikes available, so come by and say hi.

*[email protected]*


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Aww man... missed it. Would have liked to have taken out a few.
Any other area demos?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Oh man you posted this too late. I would have loved to come by and test ride some models! :cryin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

There will be another one in Early April i think. They'll have look along with many others.
http://www.bicyclejohns.com/Rides.htm


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Oh man you posted this too late. I would have loved to come by and test ride some models! :cryin:


Sorry about that, it would have been nice to see you again. I even had an XS 585 Elle you could have ridden. We'll be doing several more demos in So Cal this spring, so maybe you can make it to one of those. 

March 8th, 9th - Helen's (Santa Monica location)
April 6th - Bicycle John's (Acton location)
April 12th - Velowerx (Santa Monica)
April 13th - PV Bicycle Center (Palos Verdes)
April 17th, 18th - I. Martin Bicycles (Los Angeles)

*[email protected]*


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chas said:


> Sorry about that, it would have been nice to see you again. I even had an XS 585 Elle you could have ridden. We'll be doing several more demos in So Cal this spring, so maybe you can make it to one of those.
> 
> March 8th, 9th - Helen's (Santa Monica location)
> April 6th - Bicycle John's (Acton location)
> ...


Chas, I will try to make it to the Helen's Santa Monica demo day. Maybe on the 9th. I would love to try the XS Elle.


----------



## I am The Edge (Jul 27, 2004)

any more demos this year in so cal?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I am The Edge said:


> any more demos this year in so cal?


Bicycle John in Burbank keeps Looks in stock. There's a good chance he'll have one in your size.


----------

